# Jones co. 2016



## king george (Jul 14, 2016)

Gettin' ready Boys!!!!! Seeing a lot of good deer movement, hope everyone has a GREAT deer season!!! GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE GENTLEMEN!!!!


----------



## anhieser (Aug 22, 2016)

*.*

Right next to you in Wilkinson CO.  Also seeing great amounts of deer on cams.  Even in the middle of the hot days showing good movement.  Timber company tore up all of our food plots, but with the blistering heat they were not growing much anyways.  Good luck!!


----------



## king george (Oct 19, 2016)

seeing a lot of deer in mornings and in the afternoons, acorns in the morn  food plots in the noon


----------



## king george (Nov 1, 2016)

920 looks , and no replies.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 2, 2016)

king george said:


> seeing a lot of deer in mornings and in the afternoons, acorns in the morn  food plots in the noon


Saw a young buck running does last Saturday evening; white oaks.
Just curious, what is growing (besides dust) in your food plots?


----------



## king george (Nov 3, 2016)

Just some grasses right this second we put our food plots in just before that real hard rain came in on that Sunday in mid-September the last rain we got down here and it popped them up about 4 or 5 inches but they have eat them  to the ground you can't really see a whole lot but they're coming out there eating on something


----------



## Deer Farmer (Nov 6, 2016)

white oats loaded, food plots dirt, not to many shots for beginning of doe days.


----------



## king george (Nov 7, 2016)

Saw some small bucks chasing  11/3 and 11/4, and plenty of does all week. Going back Wens. to hunt the rest of the week. GOOD LUCK BOYS!!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2016)

There are so many white oak acorns on our place that the deer don't have to move far. I think the key right now in this drought is finding food, water, and cover, all in one place - if possible.
Hunted morning and evening today. Saw two small bucks and three does. One of the bucks was chasing one of the does. The other buck was alone.


----------



## magvlr33 (Nov 13, 2016)

Saw a big 8 trying to mount a doe at 1pm Friday, she took off and he chased. They never came out in the open enough for a shot. Lots of new rubs.


----------



## Deer Farmer (Nov 13, 2016)

Saw lots of chasing this week. Plenty of acorns still. Last few mornings were slow.


----------



## dholley (Nov 14, 2016)

Hunted 11/4 - 11/13. Put in 10 hours a day in the tree. Lots of chasing the first 4-5 days. Things really slowed down for me the past few days. Saw over 50 deer with 15 bucks and the rest does and fawns. Passed on a few 6 and 8 points. Evenings were better than mornings for me. Still loads of white oaks on the ground and still falling.

I killed this 9 point on 10/29 right at dusk.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2016)

Hunted til 11:30am on Friday (11/18) - only saw two deer - and that was when I was moving stands.


----------

